# Panels in JavaFX zur Laufzeit erzeugen



## alexschaaf (3. Feb 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

wollte mal fragen wie ich in JavaFX Panels zur Laufzeit erzeuge und der Scene hinzufügen kann. Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber nichts sinvolles gefunden.. Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe: Ich habe mir eine JavaFX klasse erzeugt die von (public class GamePanel extends javafx.scene.layout.Panel) erbt du dort habe ich meinen Code rein getan den ich vorher mit dem Netbeans Designer erstellt habe... Jetzt scheitere ich aber daran diese GamePanel class aus der Haupt classe zu erzeugen und dann anzeigen zu lassen...Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar..

Grüße 
Alexander


----------



## Paddelpirat (3. Feb 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du noch das alte JavaFX benutzen möchtest?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (3. Feb 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass du noch das alte JavaFX benutzen möchtest?



Meinst Du mit alt "Java FX 1.2"? JavaFX 2.0 ist ein absolut heißes Eisen!


----------



## alexschaaf (3. Feb 2012)

ehm ja ich benutze noch das JavaFX 1.4.1 das was bei netbeans 6.9.1 dabei war..zur eurer frage: also es muss nicht unbedingt sein das ich das alte JavaFX benutzen muss wenn ich mein Spiel problemlos auf das JavaFX 2.0 umstellen kann mach ichs...aber wie gehts dann weiter wenn ich es umgestellt habe..?

grüße
alexander


----------



## Paddelpirat (3. Feb 2012)

Guybrush Threepwood hat gesagt.:


> Meinst Du mit alt "Java FX 1.2"? JavaFX 2.0 ist ein absolut heißes Eisen!



Ja ich meinte mit alt das JavaFX 1.2 ;-) Meine Frage rührt daher, dass der TO "javafx.scene.layout.Panel" geschrieben hat und es das nur in dem alten JavaFX gibt. Bin auch ganz angetan von dem neuen JavaFX 2.0.2.

@alexschaaf Es klang so, als hättest du gerade erst mit dem Projekt angefangen, deswegen hatte ich die Frage gestellt. Mit dem alten JavaFX kenne ich mich nicht aus, von daher kann ich dir zu deiner eigentlichen Frage nicht so viel sagen.
Ich würde halt, wenn dein Projekt noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist auf JavaFX 2.0 umsteigen. Evtl. auch ganz auf Swing verzichten, obwohl die Einbettung eines JavaFX Panels in Swing in der Dokumentation beschrieben ist.
Aber eigentlich bietet JavaFX 2.0 auch fast alle Komponenten, die auch Swing bietet, weswegen ein Mix nicht notwendig ist.

JavaFX 2.0 | JavaFX 2.0 Tutorials and Documentation

Wenn du umsteigen willst ist es am leichtesten indem du Java 7 Uptdate 2 installierst und Netbeans 7.1 verwendest.


----------



## alexschaaf (3. Feb 2012)

Ok danke werde mal versuchen auf 2.0 umzusteigen und evtl. später noch mal nachfragen. danke für link und ratschlag grüße


----------

